# Site General > General Herp >  Snakes and Tap Water

## zackw419

I was wondering if giving your snakes tap water can have any negative effects towards them.

How many of you all give your snakes tap water? If not what do you give them, distilled?

----------


## llovelace

I give mine tap water.

----------


## greenex

I drink tap water, the dog drinks tap water, everyone does!  snakes too  :Smile:

----------


## Shadera

I give mine tap water, the rodents too.  I do let it sit at least overnight to get rid of some of the chlorine, but other than that nothing special.

----------


## wuldier

im sure your tap water is better than what they drink in the wild.  :Smile:

----------


## zackw419

> im sure your tap water is better than what they drink in the wild.


good point

----------


## nicktreb

Tap water works fine. Depending on the mineral content in your area where you live. You may find you have to clean white calcium deposits off the water dish sometimes, but water dishes should be cleaned on a regular basis either way.

----------


## CTReptileRescue

> I give mine tap water, the rodents too.  I do let it sit at least overnight to get rid of some of the chlorine, but other than that nothing special.


I agree, We have three gallon jugs sitting out every night for the fresh water daily routine. I know keeping them out over night and then "knocking the bubbles out" type of thing helps get rid of the chlorine. So that is what we do. I also drink an excessive amount of water personally and it works for me.
I guess it depends on where you live via hard and soft water etc.
Rusty
For the turtle enclosures and the water bins for anacondas, water monitors etc we will use a dechlorinator. But that is for the water changes, just like in a fish tank.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

I drink tap water I bathe in tap water... so do my babies.

----------


## Kaorte

Just so you know, never use distilled, they lack the valuable minerals that are in tap/spring water. 
 :Smile: 

All of my babies get tap water, i don't let it sit or anything. I have seen no ill effects.

----------

